# Spirit Gum for Mics



## Schniapereli (Oct 21, 2007)

Is spirit gum a good solution to glue microphones to people's heads? I was just thinking that it would be a ton better than having a bib blob of tape.

Would spirit gum do a good job, is there a better glue out there, or is glue just a bad idea to use on microphones?

Thanks


----------



## avkid (Oct 21, 2007)

They will hate you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Schniapereli (Oct 21, 2007)

...who? why? What does it do to them? Is there a better glue alternative, or should I stray away from glue entirely?

...please expand on that...


----------



## avkid (Oct 21, 2007)

It is the most foul liquid that is routinely applied to humans.


----------



## Footer (Oct 22, 2007)

avkid said:


> It is the most foul liquid that is routinely applied to humans.



It is a shear pain to get off of mics, only use it if you feel like you need to buy new mics every show... which is some cases happens anyway. I still have nightmares about having that crap in my eyelashes from when I had to take makeup class. Don't use it unless all other options are gone.


----------



## Schniapereli (Oct 22, 2007)

It looked to me like on broadway they used some kind of glue to stick them on.

What kind of glue do they use, or do they just hide the tape really well with makeup?


----------



## Footer (Oct 22, 2007)

Schniapereli said:


> It looked to me like on broadway they used some kind of glue to stick them on.
> What kind of glue do they use, or do they just hide the tape really well with makeup?



Odds are they are hairsprayed on... but then again... spending a few hundred every few nights for a new mic if it gets destroyed is not a huge deal their... once again... if you want to use spirit gum... go for it... just don't expect your mics to come back clean and in good condition. You get a bit of that crap close the element and your mic is done for, no questions asked.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 22, 2007)

try we i use, it's not glue but it's a method that has worked every time for me.

first, see the image

now here is what we use

a small copper section of pipe with a very small rubber band wrapped the pipe about 2 or 3 times then you put that over the head of the mic and grab some of their (actors) small hairs close to the skin and slide the rubber band off so it affixes the mic and the hair together

works everytime (if you get it right)


----------

